# Any Land Surveyors with Experience in Esc County, FL?



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Any surveryors on the forum serving the Pensacola area? I'd like to ask you a question regarding a survey when a piece of property changes hands. Thanks.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nextstep is a licensed surveyor and I work for one as well. What is the question?


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for your help!


----------

